# Windows Home Basic and Ultimate are finally dead!



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/for-windows-8-microsoft-cuts-product-lineup-to-two-editions/4801

I'll take Pro, for sure. Now about that GUI....


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Extra for Media Center, Extra to network on Windows domains? Ill stick with Win7, thanks.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Maybe the extra for Media Center will include Blu-Ray support. 

Personally, I'm wondering where the one "Pro" feature I use ends up - being able to handle a remote Desktop Connection. You needed "Pro" or "Ultimate" for that.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Extra for Media Center, Extra to network on Windows domains? Ill stick with Win7, thanks.


There's no change for domains, just needs Pro. I personally think we should reserve judgement on Media Center until the price is announced.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

djlong said:


> Maybe the extra for Media Center will include Blu-Ray support.
> 
> Personally, I'm wondering where the one "Pro" feature I use ends up - being able to handle a remote Desktop Connection. You needed "Pro" or "Ultimate" for that.


Remote Desktop Host is still Pro.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Looks as though Microsoft is going to ignore owners of PC's with XP Media Center and Windows 7 Home Premium, or at least cost them a significant amount of money to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro with Media Center addon (if their hardwar will support it). 
I confess I haven't been following the talk about Windows 8 requirements, but one hopes the system requirements will be less severe than for Vista or Windows 7. I, for one, would appreciate faster load times anda less bloated OS.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Other than the Media Center stuff, I don't see any negatives (and we don't know the price, the Media Center pack could be $20).

No one will get saddled with a Starter or Home Basic version preinstalled on a computer. Home Premium is just Windows 8 and will be fine for most users.

Sure, if you want domain support, Hyper-V, bitlocker etc you'll need Pro but this is good news.

Here's a chart of the edition comparison:
http://windowsteamblog.com/windows/.../04/16/announcing-the-windows-8-editions.aspx


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Does anyone know if it's true that Win 7 Ultimate users will not have an upgrade path?


----------

